# A cat problem...



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

My cat is pooping in my coop :-/

I'm shocked he is willing to go in there and do so, but it has only been since we have butchered the dominant rooster. When it's really hot we open the big door but most days only open the pop door. Can this cause an issue for the birds? We scoop it out every evening.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

With using sand he probably looks at it like a big kitty litter box. Since you scoop it out I doubt it will cause issues. Our cat poops outside, so does the dog and the chickens free range so I'm sure at some point the chickens have come across the waste. Not sure if it will cause issues, really I never thought of it till you mentioned it. hhmm now you have me wondering.


----------

